# Sunfire Subwoofer Amplifier for Z3



## shagmoz (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all,

I may have the Sunfire Amp for the Z3 subwoofer...Just the amp not the subwoofer...for sale would there be any interest?

Thanks,

Shagmoz


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

See DWM's experience with using just the Sunfire speaker. If you are going the route of a full speaker replacement, you probably don't want to use the Sunfire speaker with a non-Sunfire amp. See http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=772179#post772179 and DWM's Old Projects section after May 2004 on his mod/blog at http://www.rfdm.com/


----------



## shagmoz (Jul 20, 2004)

*Replacing HK main Amp while using Sunfire Amp*

Hi again,

I think if its possible the best solution is to try and use the Sunfire Amp for the Sub but change the main HK amp.

Has anyone done this?

Shagmoz


----------



## shagmoz (Jul 20, 2004)

*HK Main Amp Crossover*

Hi,

In my continued quest to figure out what I should do and how to do it I just found something interesting.

I am still using the HK main amp with Sunfire sub amp. I was trying to figure out what the crossover setting could be for the sub. I did this by using mp3 tones on cd. Well I didn't figure out what the crossover is for the sub...what I did find out is that when I fade full front the main amp is still sending full range to front speakers...it was sending as low as 20hz and lower to front speakers.

I want to find a way to get that main amp out and still use the sunfire amp!!!

Shagmoz


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

DWM has a partial circuit diagram of the amp and subamp harness at his http://www.rfdm.com site. Some others may have gone further -- someone, maybe on Roadfly, managed to ask AMP successfully for engineering samples of the connectors (but if you try to order them as a part, I believe you'll get nowhere).

Try asking Ron Stygar or JohnF in the Z3 forum here on Bimmerfest for connector info on this -- they might be able to help.


----------

